# navigating weeks bay



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Another new to the area question, when leaving the launch in Weeks where 98 crosses, how do you navigate thru weeks to Mobile bay? Everyone stays to the left, are there markers to follow?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

It's been a couple of years since I've been through there, but there used to be white pipes stuck in the mud. Stay on the north side of those, and very, very close to them. Also, as you come out through the channel, it's very shallow on the south side. It stays very shallow on out to the marker west of the mouth of Weeks Bay(the birdcage). Used to fish out of a boat that drew around 3' that was moored in Fish River. We always tried to plan our trips around high tide because of how shallow that bay is.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

The markers are still there, do like Caspian said and you should be fine. You'll see the poles as you exit Fish River.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think he meant stay on the west side of the pvc pipes in Weeks Bay. The pipes marked a channel that was used when the new 98 bridge was put in it has heavily silted in now though not near as deep. When leaving the Magnolia stay on plane around the normal markers or you won't get back on plane. Depending on how much you draft it can be tough to get back on plane once your out near the PVC pipes.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

firefighter14 said:


> I think he meant stay on the west side of the pvc pipes in Weeks Bay. The pipes marked a channel that was used when the new 98 bridge was put in it has heavily silted in now though not near as deep. When leaving the Magnolia stay on plane around the normal markers or you won't get back on plane. Depending on how much you draft it can be tough to get back on plane once your out near the PVC pipes.


Yep, I did mean west side. I was laying on my side when I typed that first response. Got my mental map turned sideways. I think the only thing that keeps that channel open now is people's props dredging it out everytime somebody passes through there.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, stay to the right of the white poles while heading toward Mobile Bay?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

pappastratos said:


> OK, stay to the right of the white poles while heading toward Mobile Bay?


Yes


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I wanted to bump this back up to the top as I just got to experience the "shallowness" of weeks bay. The white pipes stuck in the mud are still there. From Mobile Bay you treat the pipes as red markers. 

As of last Saturday the depth hovered around 3ft if you followed the pipes. I still do not see why the ACoE does not dredge a channel through the bay.


----------

